# London or Bucharest?



## The Giant Yeti Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

Dear MTBR,

Happy new year everyone! So duty calls me to possibly moving to either London or Bucharest. Still nothing confirmed but I am a hardcover enduro lover and racer. And even aiming for some Enduro world series qualifiers...

Which is closest to realistically riding enduro plenty and abundantly?

Thanks!


----------



## m66 (Jul 13, 2014)

Neither i am afraid...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been to one of them!

London is a very big city. Most of the towns around it could really be classed as part of London as they run into each other. There are green-ish areas around it in places but it's still pretty flat and developed. If you wanted to go mountain biking in the UK, London is probably the worst place you could live! It's also horrible, in my opinion. 

I've never been to Romania but I've been to Poland, which is not dissimilar. Bucharest being in Romania is good! It's good because it's a poor, underdeveloped country. The city of Bucharest should be nice, because it's a lot smaller than London but has enough money coming into it for it to be a nice place to live. Typically, the money doesn't really make it out into the countryside though so once you get out of the city you'll find areas that are dirt poor. You'll see horses and carts on the main roads! The upshot is lots of unspoiled countryside and rough tracks/roads. Bucharest is also I reckon about an hour and a half drive from the Carpathians and there is bound to be good mountain biking there. 

If you can only choose between the two I would go to Bucharest, no question. Even if I had no interest in biking and just had to pick a place to live, I'd go to Bucharest. London sucks. It's dirty, smelly and the people are not friendly. If you like the outdoors then London is not the place for you.


----------



## m66 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, Bucharest and surrounding is pretty flat, for enduro you should go to Carpathians ( never been there) or Slovenia, Austria wich is great but pretty far...


----------



## The Giant Yeti Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you guys for your response. I am specifically looking into MTB to be honest. And I just realized I mistyped Bucharest while its supposed to be Budapest!:madman: sorry

I hear how flat London is, I have been there.. but its close to Wales ..

Any ideas about Budapest


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

I've been to all three. Budapest is your best bet (and frankly my favorite city of the three). The language barrier is tough there (Hungarian is pretty dissimilar to anything other than Finnish, but even Finnish speakers have a hard time with it) but generally you'll figure out where you can find English spoken.


----------



## The Giant Yeti Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Forster. Im an Egyptian in Israel so I am used to not understanding whats going on around me (kidding). I was about to despair couldnt find any mtb Budapest even on instagram. Do u have any idea where ppl enduro there (in hungary), where I can find groups. Where are trails from city center... etc

Thanks


----------



## m66 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lol, i misread and misspelled...i was talking about Budapest, I have been there, never been in Bucharest...Budapest and surroundings is flat for my standards, but i live in Alps ( Slovenia)...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

Hungary MTB Trails | Trailforks You might start here, but I think you'll have better luck contacting a local bike shop. Also, you're a stone's through from Croatia, which has some great trails. I bring that up, because there is probably someone there who has experience riding in Hungary and could help more. Every bike shop I visited in Croatia last summer had fluent English speakers, so if you contact them there should be no language issues.


----------



## m66 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, i doubt that many people from Croatia has experience riding in Hungary. They have better trails in Croatia, Bosnia, Slovenia, Austria, Italy...


----------



## m66 (Jul 13, 2014)

You could look at these:

https://www.wikiloc.com/trails/mountain-biking/hungary/budapest?


----------



## The Giant Yeti Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

m66 said:


> Lol, i misread and misspelled...i was talking about Budapest, I have been there, never been in Bucharest... ( Slovenia)...


This is so funny


----------



## The Giant Yeti Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks a zillion Forster!


----------



## robinfisk (Mar 10, 2007)

The Giant Yeti Girl said:


> I hear how flat London is, I have been there.. but its close to Wales ..
> 
> Any ideas about Budapest


Depending on where you are In London, it is a 3 hour drive from South Wales. It can be much worse depending on time of day.

Fine for a day trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

